# Value of 686 .357 7-shot?



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

I am considering selling a revolver I own for which I really have no use. Not that I want to get rid of it but it never gets shot and I imagine the money could be useful elsewhere. It's a 15 year old 686 .357 stainless 4" 7 shooter which I'd rate at 95% or better condition. Any ideas?


----------



## dentkimterry (Mar 13, 2011)

$500-550 I would think. Maybe $600!


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

dentkimterry said:


> $500-550 I would think. Maybe $600!


+1 :smt1099


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. That's just about what I figured.


----------

